# 2004 gto wheel hub



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Looking at replacing wheel hubs on front right and left sides, main ones that I have seen that seem to be a good replacement are moog and timken, anyone know of a reason to prefer one over the other?


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

Find out if one or the other is Made in the USA, thats the one I would buy.


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

700Rocket said:


> Find out if one or the other is Made in the USA, thats the one I would buy.


after checking it looks like neither one is, don't see any wheel bearing/hub assemblies made in the usa for this car, may be due to the car being made in austrailia


----------



## Jeffcarr (Aug 2, 2011)

Just to mark resolved, I did replace the hub and bearings for the front wheels and the issue is fixed, looked like the passenger side had already been changed before and the driver was covered in rust at 80k miles on a 2004


----------

